# Best place to buy True Blue?



## MigueelDnd (Mar 26, 2012)

Solved.


----------



## Ethan Arm (May 9, 2012)

I suggest this one here    fast shipping and great customer service as here said.


----------



## YayMii (May 9, 2012)

zhuzhuchina used to accept PayPal, but PayPal has been cracking down on sites that sell flashcarts/modchips/anything of the like, whereas Lightake's only negative is their painfully slow shipping.
There's also Etcome, which is GBAtemp's official sponsor, but their PayPal account has also been shut down.

Also, the website that ^he posted had their PayPal account suspended too.


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2012)

I suggest zhuzhuchina, there aren't that many sites left that still use paypal and it's the only trusted site I know of and used lately.


----------

